
Ask HN: Do you prefer your keywords abbreviated? - splox
For example, different languages use different keywords for declaring functions:<p>1. function name() { ... }<p>2. func name() { ... }<p>3. fn name() { ... }<p>Which of these do you prefer? Is it the same for other keywords, like &quot;var&quot; or &quot;const&quot;?
======
elviejo
Since functions are a fundamental concept in Programming and you are going to
use it everywhere you should use the smallest word possible or better yet no
word at all. Like Haskell's:

add x y = x+y

The same declaration applies for constants:

my_constant = "Some value"

And there are no variables.

~~~
splox
I think that a good general-purpose language would support both imperative and
functional programming, since some things are easier to just _do_ imperatively
and some are easier to reason about functionally. It should be the choice of
the developer which to choose. Thus variables should exist, and since they
also need explicit declaration, they need something like a "var" keyword.

